
The Learning-Disadvantage Gap of Socio-Academic Discrimination - the-mitr
http://www.allartsallkids.org/learning_disadvantage_gap.html
======
SuoDuanDao
I feel this is a complex issue - I was certainly one of the 'privileged'
children in this regard, and much of my practice was in taking tests rather
than on the test material, which I could certainly have done without. At the
same time, I think the ability to perform complex cognitive tasks under high
pressure is an extraordinarily useful aptitude - while I'd be all for less and
less standardized testing, perhaps some resources should also be devoted to
learning how an economically disadvantaged child can be helped to excel at
cognitive challenges under pressure.

